# SI for walleye Trolling Erie?



## Northern (May 6, 2008)

Hello all, I'm looking to upgrade my sonar this winter and want a nice big screen with crisp color resolution. Good at picking up walleyes up high down low and everywhere in between. Good enough for me to tell the difference between a walleye, a sheephead, a steelie, and a log. To see the thermocline. GPS maping with the best underwater topography. I primarily troll and perch fish the central basin, and like to do the same in the western basin 4 - 6 times a year.

I'm looking at number of Humminbird (700, 900) and Lowrance(HDS, LCX) units that would probably fit the bill. I'm willing to drop a good chunk of money for reliable performance that won't be obsolete in a couple years. I'm interested in any opinion, and have read a bunch on this site and others, but am really wondering how SI has helped, or not helped any of you trolling for walleye in_ Erie_. Especially the Central basin.

Thanks for any info!


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

All the main name brands make great sonars today. The most impressed I have been was a toss up between a raymarine c120 with the hd digital module and airmar thru-hull transducer. The other was a furuno with a transome mounted tranducer. 

Both units marked fish at over 30mph, both units marked fish in the top 10' of the water column. The best person I could recomend talking to about these units is Steve Carlson (Freebyrd). He works in the boating industy and knows his stuff and is a very friendly guy. 

I knkow you asked about the hummingbird and lowrance but IMHO those are not even in the same class as these units BUT the new units from them are great too.

Scott


----------



## Northern (May 6, 2008)

Thanks papascott, you kicked up another level. I'm looking...
Alan


----------

